# Crocodiles Go with the Flow for Ocean Travel



## elapid68 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Published On:* -
*Source:* The Epoch Times

Although poor swimmers, estuarine crocodiles (Crocodylus porosus) have occupied many South Pacific islands, which are separated by huge stretches of ocean water. 


"Although poor swimmers" ??????

*Go to Original Article*


----------

